# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  السودان وغانا

## معتصم الصايم

*مبارة السودان وغانا السبت8/10 باستاد الهليل الاتحاد كون لجان لحماية الضيوف والله يستر طبعاً تايسون بكون حضوراً 
تم استبعاد قارورة وعمر بخيت 
الدخول 1جنية


تخريمة:
احتمال ارسال طاقم تحكيم صينى او كورى وذلك للمهارات الدفاعية

:Swaffff::Swaffff::Swaffff::Swaffff:


*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاتحاد زاتو خايف من جيش تايسون
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*تايسون والله كلاي ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ابتهلوا لربنا بأن ينصر الله المنتخب الوطني
وان يكون النصر حليفه
..
واتمني ان لا يبني التحكيم حكمه المسبق بناءً علي الاحداث الأخيرة
..
مع صقور الجديان حتي النصر ان شاء الله
...

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*احداث وفضيح الهليل شغلتنا عن المنتحب الوطنى فى اهم مبارياتة نسأل الله ان ينتصر ويتصدر بجدارة 
فلنقف لحظة للوطن 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامنتخبنا والنصر باذن الله حليفك
ياجماعه صحي الكورة لسه الساعة اربعه وللا تغير الموعد ؟؟؟
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفريق 
لعب 
فاز
خسر
تعادل
صافى الاهداف
النقاط

غانا
5
4 
0 
1 
10 
13 

السودان
5
4
0
1
7
13


*

----------


## عجبكو

*منصووووووووووووووووورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الرابعة عصر اليوم تمرين المنتخب الختامى للقاء غانا  بالزريبة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

* الان مباشر برنامج بقناة النيل الازرق بخصوص مبارة السودان وغانا
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ندعو الله ان ينصر صقور الجديان
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*درجة الحرارة عالية جداً نتمنى ان تكون لياقة اللاعبين عالية  لمجاراة الفريق الغانى
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*القناة الناقلة قناة الشروق
*

----------


## nona

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان


*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انتو ناس قون ديل ماعندهم قروش ولا شنو مبارة ذى ديل ما ينقلوها قناة رياضية بتاعت الساعة كم قناة فوووووووووووووووووول
*

----------


## الحجاج

*انطلاق المباراة ( 3 )  دقائق والنتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*ناس الشروق ديل مالهم الكورة بدت والاستديو شغال لسه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الكورة شغالة وناس الشروق بره الشبكة وماجايبين خبر فضيح سودانية بس احرجتنونا تخلف بس
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اساموجيانا يحرز الهدف الاول لغانا فى الدقيقة 11
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بكرى المدينة مهاجم وحيد نتمنى كاريكا مافى داعى نلعب بمهاجم واحد
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 15 اول ركنية لنتخبنا لعبها قلق ومرت
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الشروق الان تبث اللقاء
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهدف الثانى من ركنية داخل خط سته والحارس والدفاع يتفرجان والله يستر
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انتهت مباريات ليبيا وزامبيا ونيجيريا وغينيا تعادلياً وبهذة النتيجة يدخل السودان الى النهايئات الافريقية 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الان فى قناة فول اذاعة تأهل السودان مبروك 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تأهل السودان بعد نهاية مباريات اليوم وتصريح مجدى شمس الدين لقناة فول
*

----------

